# dual ac motors possible?



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it possible to use dual AC motors to power my EV? The motors I am considering are from this thread here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...15-hp-ac-motor-75147.html?p=306098#post306098 

One per Axel? Two for the front or rear Axels? Or is this just way too complicated?


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

check out the Solectric S-10 it uses two motors..

http://teva2.com/projects.html


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Ivansgarage! Helpful links...gives me another approach that has been tested!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

sure, two motors and two controllers. Should work without a problem. Just make sure they get the same throttle signal.

What motors/controllers are you looking at?


----------

